# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  دانلود کد بکاپ و ریستور از پایگاه داده SQL به زبان سی شارپ

## firoozi90

سلام دوستان 
اونطور که از پست های قبلی متوجه شدم خیلی از دوستان دنبال کد بکاپ و ریستور پایگاه داده هستند که درست کار کنه و مشکلی نداشته باشه. و به این دلیل تصمیم گرفتم لینک دانلود کدی رو که خودم نوشتم و کاملا جواب داده براتون بزارم که شما دوستای عزیز هم بتونید استفاده کنید.
برای دانلود روی لینک زیر کلیک کنید
*
دانلود سورس backup و restore از دیتابیس sql با زبان سی شارپ*
*پسورد:www.papro.blogfa.com*

----------


## panaal

> سلام دوستان 
> اونطور که از پست های قبلی متوجه شدم خیلی از دوستان دنبال کد بکاپ و ریستور پایگاه داده هستند که درست کار کنه و مشکلی نداشته باشه. و به این دلیل تصمیم گرفتم لینک دانلود کدی رو که خودم نوشتم و کاملا جواب داده براتون بزارم که شما دوستای عزیز هم بتونید استفاده کنید.
> برای دانلود روی لینک زیر کلیک کنید
> *
> دانلود سورس backup و restore از دیتابیس sql با زبان سی شارپ*
> *پسورد:www.papro.blogfa.com*


دست درد نکنه
اما من که چیزی سر در نیاوردم.بهم ریختس

----------


## alexmcse

بک آپ و ریستور

----------

